# My 2nd try at cold smoked bacon - Update ~~



## bobdog46 (Apr 7, 2012)

I am in the process of cold smoking some belly bacon.  I started with one belly, took off the rind, then dry cured according to the cure calculator. I put the cure on over a three day period. It cured for 10 days in ziplock bags in the fridge. I took them out of the bags and added some sugar to the meat and let it sit in the fridge for 2 days uncovered. It has been in the smoker since midnight last night using a combination of hickory and maple in the AMAZNS. Now waiting for the right color before it comes out. I am thinking it should be ready by early afternoon. I will post more pics of the final product when it comes out.  I would like to thank Al Blancher for the helpful tips.


----------



## bobdog46 (Apr 7, 2012)

Came out great - Wonderful flavor - Thanks again Al for the tips ---!!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 7, 2012)

Al's Calculator is awesome...Produces some tasty Bacon...JJ


----------



## boykjo (Apr 7, 2012)

awesome bacon bobdog........ heading to NFLG this year?

Joe


----------



## bobdog46 (Apr 7, 2012)

boykjo said:


> awesome bacon bobdog........ heading to NFLG this year?
> 
> Joe


Wont be able to make it - Looking forward to Oct for SELA


----------



## bobdog46 (Apr 8, 2012)

Got it all sliced up ready to vacuum seal & freeze.


----------



## big casino (Apr 8, 2012)

looks good,nice lean belly


----------

